# I have a prolapsed vaginal canal!



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. Anyone ever have this or know someone that has? Last week I noticed that it felt like something was up inside my vagial area. so I took a mirror and looked. There was what can only be described as was what looked like chewed gum right at the openning to my vagina. I asked hubby to look at it and tell me if it's always looked like that. (I don't usually look down there on myself but being a former medical assistant and emt I've seen my share of female parts and this didn't look right.) He said not really and I may want to have it checked.So I went to the doctor. She said that it looked like I have a prolapsed vaginal canal. What that meant is that my vaginal canal is starting to fold down over itself and work it's way out. It's not out but is down a bit. She couldn't even get the speculum in to check it. She did say that it's semicommon in women that had hysterectomies with their cervixes removed because there is nothing there that it's attached to anymore. Even though I'm only 33. It could also be the reason sex is painful and more so recently and why I sometimes bleed after sex. I am really freaked about this.







She wants me to see a gyn as soon as possible. I asked them to go ahead and put in the referral. The next day my doc office called me and told me that they were sending me to Concord womens reproductive health center and they set the appointment up for Dec 17th. I told them that there must be some mistake because the doc I saw told me I must be seen as soon as possible before it gets worse. THe canal that's comming out is right at the edge and it is very painful to walk, sit, have a bm, urinate, etc and there is no way I could wait over a month to have it checked! So the nurse said she'd see what she could do but not to expect much sooner because anywhere I go I will be a new patient and need a consult new patient appointment. So she called me back yesterday and told me that she was able to get me in there this comming Monday. I told her that was perfect. So I asked her also what was the treatment options for this problem and she said normaly it's a surgical fix but I'd have to wait and see what the gyn says. I'll let you all know how my appt goes but I'm wonderring if any of you know anything about this problem and what I can to until my appt to help with the discomfort??Thanks in advance.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi-I have heard of this but not experienced it myself and cant offer you anything to help you comfort wise right now. Thats great that you can be seen by a gyn on Monday, thats pretty fast for getting to a specialist these days. I know there are surgical proceedures to fix a prolapse, I'm not positive what it entails. My husband is an OR RN in Boston and I'll ask him tonight if he knows anything about it and will get back to you. I'm pretty sure that what ever they do its not one of those operations that my husband would "never want to have" LOL, cause he's told me plenty of those and I think he said one of the worst gyn things to have (most painful) is a bartholins cyst (a cyst on one of the glands which you DON'T HAVE). The prolaspe probably is putting pressure on your bladder and your bowels causing you discomfort as well as pain with intercourse. I remember from nursing school (I didnt graduate)gyn docs sometimes use (or used to)pessarys (vaginal insert like a diaphram)to treat certain prolapses (there are different kinds)and I think kegel exercises help too. I'll come back or will pm you later. Hope this helps


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thank you Nancycat. I really appreciate that.







I await your hubbys input.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

SLBELS3-He said they can repair it surgically and he thinks they do it through an incision in your lower abdomen (like a c-sec). He said he thinks it takes about an hour more or less (its hard to get anything precise from medical people). He said its not a BAD operation to have. He doesn't think it involves a long hospital stay and maybe can even be done in a day surgery setting. Maybe if you call the gyn office the nurse might know some things to help with the discomfort til Monday. Hope this helps


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi..I haven't seen you in a while! This also happened to me. I had to have my uterus removed at the age of 30 due to childbirth trauma. It caused a prolapsed uterus. 10 years later I had a prolapsed vaginal canal. It was causing pressure on my bladder, as well as my colon. What you are seeing is actually your uterus. The first surgery was vaginal. The second was via incision. The second surgery made me like a young girl again, and both my husband and I were pleased.







It is just a part of aging, and a lot of women do this. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Sandi,How did things go with your appt. ?I have never experienced this, but Rowes experience is very encouraging.Let us know how you are.Jeanne


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow. This is exactly what I'm experiencing right now. I'm 37 and had a hysterectomy 2 years ago and now feel a "bulge" between my legs and it's very uncomfortable. Have you got any answers yet? God Bless, Softy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

God - this is incredible. I'm 42 with 3 kids and recently seem to have "leaking" very slightly - particularly first thing in the morning and also after a bath. Put it down to middle age (though I'm pretty fit and healthy generally, cf IBS of course) but now I notice that its awkard down there and I plucked up the courage to have a peek and didn't like what I saw. My cousin is a GP and is 99% certain that I too have a prolaped vaginal canal but thinking back I had this about 3 years ago and it "crept back" unbelievably. Anyway, I'm getting it all checked out after Xmas.All the very best to everyone and a very happy and healthy 2005.Sue, Manchester


----------

